# Silicone Oasis: Decent Gym?



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm moving to Silicone Oasis next week, and I'm wondering if there's a decent gym around "town". The one in my building is quite basic. I spotted one, I thought, but I didn't catch the name. And if not in Silicone Oasis, what's the next closest neighbourhood with a decent health club? 

Thanks!


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

cairogal said:


> I'm moving to Silicone Oasis next week, and I'm wondering if there's a decent gym around "town". The one in my building is quite basic. I spotted one, I thought, but I didn't catch the name. And if not in Silicone Oasis, what's the next closest neighbourhood with a decent health club?
> 
> Thanks!



Yea, there's one called 'Max' something or other. It's in the IT Plaza building one roundabout from Choitrams Supermarket. Most of the residents around here use it. I personally just stick to my building gym. But if you're a serious bodybuilder, I'd recommend that Max place. I hear they're pretty well-equipped.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the response. No, I'm not a serious bodybuilder, but the gym in my building won't be sufficient. From the look of the photos of Max's website, it would seem to be the place for 'pumping iron'. No images of treadmills, elliptical machines or stationary bicycles. If not Silicon Oasis, what's the next closest community you might recommend (in terms of gyms)?


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

cairogal said:


> Thanks for the response. No, I'm not a serious bodybuilder, but the gym in my building won't be sufficient. From the look of the photos of Max's website, it would seem to be the place for 'pumping iron'. No images of treadmills, elliptical machines or stationary bicycles. If not Silicon Oasis, what's the next closest community you might recommend (in terms of gyms)?


A friend of mine went to Max for a couple days and informed me they do indeed have treadmills. And where there's treadmills, there's probably also stationary bikes. Might also have ellipticals. Should be worth checking out since I don't think there's another big gym closeby.

The only other option would be the Fitness First gym in Mirdiff City Centre (less than 15 mins drive from here). It's a huge facility with lots of machines, equipment, and certified trainers.

The building in my gym (Springs tower) is also quite tiny, but the treadmills are enough for me, and free weights do the job for full body workouts. The building across from me (Palace towers) has the biggest apartment building gym in DSO. They have quite a few treadmills, lots of machines, and lots of open space. I think they may even hold classes (aerobic, yoga, etc) by the looks of the place. I'm not sure if they offer some sort of membership deal to outsiders or if it's only for tenants. I would have taken an apartment in that building just for the gym, but the building just wasn't well-maintained.

Wow, talk about rambling! Go take a look at Max. It's probably your best bet around here.


----------

